# Uneven heating on coils



## OPium46 (9/6/17)

Hey guys,

I've just installed a fresh pair of Demon Killer Framed Claptons on my Cleito 120 RTA.

Problem I'm having is that one side is heating up quicker than the other.

Any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## StompieZA (9/6/17)

are the grub screws properly tightened. only time i have had this issue is due to one of the screw not being properly fastened.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## OPium46 (9/6/17)

That fixed it  Thanks man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gersh (9/6/17)

This is actually a common problem especially for the "new" builders.. 

As said already.. 
-make sure all screws are properly tightened. And that the screws actually "catch" the entire coil.
-check that the distance between the coils from the deck is (more or less) the same. 
-make sure coils are straight. 
-make sure coils are aligned BUT sometimes (only sometimes I find) lifting one coil slightly higher/ lower than the other could make them glow perfectly evenly. 

Unlikely but can happen: 
- make sure that the wraps are the same. 
-make sure it's the same type of coils being used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (9/6/17)

Gersh said:


> make sure that the wraps are the same


It's been known to happen to some people 

Especially when wrapping straight wire it is too easy to lose track sometimes.


----------



## OPium46 (9/6/17)

Gersh said:


> This is actually a common problem especially for the "new" builders..
> 
> As said already..
> -make sure all screws are properly tightened. And that the screws actually "catch" the entire coil.
> ...


Thanks for the advice  I'll bear these tips in mind with my next install. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

